# Interested in the Arborist Trade



## Auldo (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, my name is Ryan, I am 18 and I live in Southern Ontario. I recently graduated from highschool and like many people was unsure where I wanted to go from there. I applied for Travel and Tourism to a few colleges and Horticultural Engineer to another. Since applying I've decided these things aren't what I really wanna do. From there I thought about plumbing and now I've eventually found myself taking a real liking to the sounds of being an Arborist. Being outside and climbing trees and what not sounds pretty cool to be honest.
Since becoming interested I've done a fair bit of cruising around on the net. I've looked at necessary training and qualifications, trade sites and many job postings. Many tell me different things but the most common is that I need my Arborist Trades Certification. I'm thinking about Humber College for this apprenticeship and since I'm already accepted there for another course perhaps I can make the switch. However, Humber offers two courses that seem to be very alike.. One being the Urban Aboriculture Certificate program and the other being Arborist Apprenticeship. The first program is $3400 for two semesters and the second is $650 for basic, and then another $650 for advanced. The apprenticeship course just says I have to be employed in the tree care industry prior to the program and while in the program. Is this just the same deal as any apprenticeship or are they saying I need experience first?
Also, my question to you all is, how did you start out in the business? How did you become Arborist Trade Certified? Where would be my best bet to start first? As I stated before, I am just out of highschool, with no experience in this business and I'm not even sure I totally understand how apprenticeships work. Like do apprenticeships HAVE to be done through a school like so? Or can I get an employer to take me on and agree to fill out apprenticeship stuff and train me right from there?
Any pointers in getting me started or examples of how you came to be would be great help. Also if anybody has taken that Humber Arborist course some feedback on that or help would be awesome!
Thanks in advance,
- Ryan


----------



## deevo (Apr 19, 2011)

Auldo said:


> Hi, my name is Ryan, I am 18 and I live in Southern Ontario. I recently graduated from highschool and like many people was unsure where I wanted to go from there. I applied for Travel and Tourism to a few colleges and Horticultural Engineer to another. Since applying I've decided these things aren't what I really wanna do. From there I thought about plumbing and now I've eventually found myself taking a real liking to the sounds of being an Arborist. Being outside and climbing trees and what not sounds pretty cool to be honest.
> Since becoming interested I've done a fair bit of cruising around on the net. I've looked at necessary training and qualifications, trade sites and many job postings. Many tell me different things but the most common is that I need my Arborist Trades Certification. I'm thinking about Humber College for this apprenticeship and since I'm already accepted there for another course perhaps I can make the switch. However, Humber offers two courses that seem to be very alike.. One being the Urban Aboriculture Certificate program and the other being Arborist Apprenticeship. The first program is $3400 for two semesters and the second is $650 for basic, and then another $650 for advanced. The apprenticeship course just says I have to be employed in the tree care industry prior to the program and while in the program. Is this just the same deal as any apprenticeship or are they saying I need experience first?
> Also, my question to you all is, how did you start out in the business? How did you become Arborist Trade Certified? Where would be my best bet to start first? As I stated before, I am just out of highschool, with no experience in this business and I'm not even sure I totally understand how apprenticeships work. Like do apprenticeships HAVE to be done through a school like so? Or can I get an employer to take me on and agree to fill out apprenticeship stuff and train me right from there?
> Any pointers in getting me started or examples of how you came to be would be great help. Also if anybody has taken that Humber Arborist course some feedback on that or help would be awesome!
> ...


 
Sounds like your going in the right direction. The Humber course is good from what I have heard. Check the ISA Ontario site, there are a lot of companys looking for groundies/climbers etc now for the spring/summer. Tell them your plan, and see if you can get on with them etc....Sound serious to them about it, work hard as a groundie then advance from there. once you start climbing, you'll be hooked! Just keep looking in these forums, listen/look and learn. Just learn from trained and experienced people of course! Good luck, use the search function on here or ask! Some bite....some don't!


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 19, 2011)

Just don't get caught up in getting "certified"

If you can run a saw, good.
Can you climb? can you be a PRODUCTIVE member of a tree crew?

Lot more to be concerned with than an end result. you gotta pay your dues lil brother, but ya gotta learn the trade before you worry about being the climber.

I've seen a thousand like you, do you really want to earn it? 
or be given it?

just trying to be honest dude. you are on the right path, and you asked. 
balls in your court, step up and play it right. most don't.


----------



## sbumgarner78 (Apr 24, 2011)

Find an ISA certified arborist in your area that is willing to work with you. Show an interest in learning to climb and do it....even on your free time. Start self studying for the ISA Tree worker certification then the arborist certification. Good luck.


----------

